# She's here, she's here!!



## Cali (Aug 2, 2012)

I have been waiting for this little girl for quite some time  Just picked her up today. Say hi to Belle!


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!! I want her, she is sooooo adorable. Please tell us all about her.


----------



## Delilah (Jan 6, 2013)

Omg! She's so cute! I just want to cuddle her! Congrats!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You could just eat her up! She is way too cute!


----------



## Delilah (Jan 6, 2013)

ksalvagno said:


> You could just eat her up! She is way too cute!


Then the cuteness would be all gone because you ate it all! Lol jk


----------



## Cali (Aug 2, 2012)

Thanks everyone  I'm totally in love with her. 

She is out of Whiteoak-Bend TX Bling and by Whiteoak-Bend Buckie Bob. I met her breeder at a show while scoping out the dairy goat scene and she was kind enough to keep in touch and sell me one of her babies. Hopefully she will be a nice little show goat and milker, she's got tons of personality already


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

How cute!!!


----------



## BlackCrowFarm (Jan 5, 2013)

I just love la mancha's! What a beautiful girl!


----------



## AdamsAcres (Dec 3, 2012)

Oh my... she's just a doll! Made my heart skip a beat. Congratulations!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Hi Belle, :wave::angel:


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

OMG she is too cute , what a adorable little face 
I hope there are some in my future ray:ray:ray:


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Oh , and hello baby , welcome :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## goatiegirl (Jan 7, 2013)

Adorable! Congrats!


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

What an adorable little girl! Congrats!


----------



## DaisyMayFarm (Jan 19, 2013)

She's beautiful, Cali! Congrats! I love her. :drool: Are you keeping the ND buck you found?


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

:shocked: :drool: :kidred: :angel: :wave::fireworks: :clap: :lovey: :rose: :dazed: SHE IS CUTE!


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

She's a doll!! Congratulations!


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

Congrats, she is a nice looking girl.


----------



## VincekFarm (Jun 27, 2011)

She is the CUTEST Munchie I've ever seen, Congrats!


----------



## Karen (Jun 22, 2010)

What a cutie, and such good pictures! You should nominate her for Pet of the Day! We haven't had a goatie nominee in a while!

See http://PetoftheDay.com for details, okay?


----------



## Gertie (Sep 2, 2012)

Hello Belle! What a doll! Now I can't wait for my LaMancha Does to kid next month. I hope I get some color too. She is beautiful!!! Get lots of cuddles! Oh my, how am I ever going to sell some of mine if they are that cute!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

adorable


----------

